# Gamer Cube mit Cooltek W1



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

Servus,
wie schon im Titel erwähnt möchte ich mir aktuell ein neues Gamer Cube mit dem Cooltek W1 Gehäuse zusammenbauen.

*Gehäuse wurde im Laufe des Threads geändert *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Komponenten sollten meines erachten hinein 


momentan Finale Konfiguration: STAND 26.10.2014 16.47
System wurde so bestellt.

Cooltek W1
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W CM
ASUS Z97I-PLUS
i7-4790K
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400
Crucial MX100 256GB 

27" Monitor Asus MX279H

Bilder findet ihr auf der letzten Seite.

Danke
CU Christian


----------



## Noirsoleil (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Wie hoch ist denn überhaupt dein Budget?
Und wenn das so auf der Fractal Seite steht dann wird das auch stimmen 
Und bitte setzte auf ein anderes Netzteil, 400-450Watt reichen da schon. Nimm z.B. das neue E10 von Be Quiet! 
(wenn es mit CM seien soll dann z.B. das http://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/527 )

Sonst sieht die Confiq gut aus. Aber ich sehe gerade das du keine Festplatte verbauen willst? Brauchst du denn keine?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

1) Das Netzteil ist nicht so der Kracher, da würd ich eher ein Antec TP-450C nehmen

Als RAM diesen Gskill: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und statt der 840 Evo ne MX100: Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


2) Der Brocken 2 sollte passen


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Danke für die prompten Antworten 
*
@ *Noirsoleil
- den Gesamtpreis habe ich mir schon so ca. ausgerechnet, sind so um die 1200€
- wegen der Höhe, ich meinte halt weil es halt sooo genau ist, nicht das es dann wegen ein paar mm klemmt 
- Netzteil OK, da habe ich mir noch keine größeren Gedanken gemacht. Also dann das E10 von Be Quiet! 500W.  
- Haupt Augenmerk ist für mich das die Komponenten "leise" sind. 
- ne Daten Festplatte brauche ich nicht, die Daten liegen alle auf nem NAS. Für "nur" Spiele und Windows sollte die 250 GB SSD reichen  

@ pc-nutzer
- Netzteil Antec TP-450C was wäre den jetzt der Unterschied zwischen dem Antec TP-450C und dem E10 von Be Quiet!
- zur SSD, ich habe von der Samsung Evo nur gutes gehört warum meinst du lieber die Crucial (wegen dem Preis oder der Qualität)
- cool ich hoffe wirklich das der Brocken 2 nicht ziggt 

CU Christian


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Samsung nutzt billige TLC-Zellen im Gegensatz zu den MLC bei Crucial, sind einfach langlebiger. 

Das Antec ist ein Schreihals, bleib beim E10
Alternativ das V450SM von Cooler Master, ideal für das Node weil das V450S schön klein ist.
Die MSI würde ich persönlich nicht verbauen, die Strix ist gut leiser.


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Die MSI ist doch genauso leise wie die ASUS!?!  

Die Strix hat Müll gebaut mit der Stromversorgung...


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Das E10 könnte knapp werden bei GPUs die länger sind als 170mm


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ Commander_Phalanx
- das mit der Größe des Cooler Master V450SM ist ein Argument, deswegen hatte ich urspringlich auch das Corsair CS550M angegeben (hat genau die gleichen Maße) 
- 450W für das System reichen wirklich aus? 
- dann lieber ne Crucial statt der Samsung SSD, OK

@ jkox11
- hätte eigentlich auch gedacht das die MSI und ASUS gleichauf also Lautstärke und Qualität sind, das mit der schrottigen Stromversorgung der Strix ist mit neu.


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



BIGSTORM schrieb:


> @ Commander_Phalanx
> - das mit der Größe des Cooler Master V450SM ist ein Argument, deswegen hatte ich urspringlich auch das Corsair CS550M angegeben (hat genau die gleichen Maße)
> - 450W für das System reichen wirklich aus?
> - dann lieber ne Crucial statt der Samsung SSD, OK
> ...


 
Bleib beim E10, das ist top. 
Ja, die MSI und ASUS sind gleich auf bei Lautstärke  
Die Strix kann aber mehr als die erlaubten 150 Watt aus dem 8 Pin Stecker ziehen und so das NT schrotten.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Das E10 passt rein ! Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall die CM Version hohlen.
CM steht für Cablemanagment. 
Alle Kabel die du nicht benötigst musst du dann nicht einstecken, 
somit hast du mehr Platz mit den Kabeln an deiner zukünftigen Grafikkarte.

In deinem Fall würde ich ein 500Watt E10 CM nehmen.

Ich würde auch den TridentX Speicher denn dir der pc-nutzer empfohlen hat nehmen.

Also Board wenn das Geld reicht das beste Mini ATX das es auf dem Markt gibt:
ASUS ROG Maximus VII Impact (90MB0JJ0-M0EAY0)

Gepaart mit dem TridentX und deiner CPU kannst du dann auch wenn du möchtest gut übertakten.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



BIGSTORM schrieb:


> - 450W für das System reichen wirklich aus?



Klar, mit gut Luft nach oben.




BIGSTORM schrieb:


> - hätte eigentlich auch gedacht das die MSI und ASUS gleichauf also Lautstärke und Qualität sind, das mit der schrottigen Stromversorgung der Strix ist mit neu.


 
ASUS verletzt die ATX-Spezifikationen indem für die gesamte Karte nur ein 8-Pin Stecker zur Verfügung steht. Ganz so tragisch ist das aber nun auch nicht. Erlaubt sind 150 Watt, die Strix zieht circa 50 mehr (der PCIe-Slot kann ja auch 75 Watt bereitstellen)
Bei Multi-Rail Netzteilen gibt es halt den Nachteil dass die Karte nur eine Rail belastet.
Da dass V450S aber Single-Rail wäre ist das egal.

Die Strix ist merkbar leiser als die MSI, 0,8 Sone unter Last sind echt ein hammerhartes Argument.


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ DerBoeseWicht
- die MSI GTX970 hat die Maße  35 x 141 x 269 mm, also du meinst das würde dann mit dem E10 nicht funktionieren? Also lieber das Cooler Master V450SM!

@MehlstaubthrCat
- du meinst die E10 CM sollte passen?!
- OK Speicher wird geändert auf G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Die MSI boostet vom Takt klein wenig höher und kann diesen auch besser halten, als die Strix das auch noch zu beachten.

Schau dir mal das Video an:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txb6onTWorE

Mein Server wird auch in dem Node 304 Platz finden 

Je kürzer das NT je besser ! Dann passen auch lange Grafikkarten rein.

Wenn das NT zu lang ist passen nur Grafikkarten rein, die so lang sind wie das Mini Board.


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Also ich seh bei den Tests keinen supergrossen Unterschied zwischen MSI und Strix. Zudem ist die MSI noch höher getaktet, das muss also auch in Betracht gezogen werden. 

Und warum ein Single-Rail Netzteil nehmen?!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Die MSI boostet vom Takt klein wenig höher und kann diesen auch besser halten, als die Strix das auch noch zu beachten.


 
Dass die neuen Karten keinen festgesetzten Boost haben ist dir klar?
Dank GPU-Boost 2.0 wird der individuell auf Chip-Güte, thermische Verhältnisse sowie Last angepasst.

Und dass die Strix ab Werk instabil ist ist mal totaler Quark, wie gut eine Karte ihren Boost halten kann hängt vom Chip ab.



jkox11 schrieb:


> Und warum ein Single-Rail Netzteil nehmen?!


 
Warum nicht?


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Weil der Verzicht auf die getrennte Absicherung mehrerer +12-Volt-Schienen nachteilig ist. Bei 400W ist das ja noch ok, aber drüber würd ich nix mehr mit Single-Rail nehmen. 
Es kostet halt nur 10 Euro günstiger als das technisch bessere E10 mit Multirail... Es ist sicherer, da man die maximale Stromstärke einzelner Leitungen begrenzen kann.

Und warum dann ne ASUS Strix nehmen, welche die Spezifikationen verletzt, anstatt eine GPU zu nehmen, wo keine solche Risiken bestehen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Dass die neuen Karten keinen festgesetzten Boost haben ist dir klar?
> Dank GPU-Boost 2.0 wird der individuell auf Chip-Güte, thermische Verhältnisse sowie Last angepasst.
> 
> Und dass die Strix ab Werk instabil ist ist mal totaler Quark, wie gut eine Karte ihren Boost halten kann hängt vom Chip ab.



Beides ist klar ! Aber ebenso spielt auch einen stabile Spannungsversorgung mit rein und auch wie gut der Kühler ist. 
Beides ist bei der MSI besser aufgebaut, daher ist es zwar auch Chipabängig
aber im "over all" ist die MSI, die wo den boost stabiler halten kann.

Ich habe nicht ein Wort von "instabiler" geschrieben sondern von stabilerem Boost.
Die Strix schwankt stärker als die MSI.


----------



## steffen2891 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

als Kühler vllt ein Top Blow Kühler. Cryorig C-1 Test PCGH 11/2014

bekommt man den 4790K gekühlt in so einem Gehäuse ? würde ihn gerne undervolten.

will mir auch so ein system bauen würde mich drüber freuen wie du mit dem platz im Gehäuse zurecht gekommen bist


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@all,
-also dann das be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W CM verbauen 

und ich glaube die neue STRAIGHT POWER heißt jetzt nicht E10 sondern nur noch 10


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

Es ist 160mm lang.

Hast das Video geschaut was ich verlinkt habe ? Da siehst genau wie eng das wird mit den Netzteilen allgemein.


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ MehlstaubtheCat 
- ist ja eigentlich auch egal wir reden ja hoffentlich alle vom gleichen STRAIGHT POWER (will nicht klug scheißen), aber auf der be quiet! Seite steht nichts mehr von "E"10 
- ja das Video hab ich mir angeschaut sehr interessant


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Weil der Verzicht auf die getrennte Absicherung mehrerer +12-Volt-Schienen nachteilig ist. Bei 400W ist das ja noch ok, aber drüber würd ich nix mehr mit Single-Rail nehmen.
> Es kostet halt nur 10 Euro günstiger als das technisch bessere E10 mit Multirail...


 
Technisch begründen kannst du mir das auch?
Ausser plumpes "es ist halt einfach schlecht" höre ich nichts anderes heraus.



MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Beides ist klar ! Aber ebenso spielt auch einen stabile Spannungsversorgung mit rein und auch wie gut der Kühler ist.
> Beides ist bei der MSI besser aufgebaut, daher ist es zwar auch Chipabängig
> aber im "over all" ist die MSI, die wo den boost stabiler halten kann.
> 
> ...


 
Hättest du einen Test oder vergleichbares? Würde mich mal ernsthaft interessieren.


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ steffen2891
- ich glaube halt das der Broken2 eine bessere Kühlleistung hat als der Cryorig C-1
- ich werde auf alle Fälle, wenn ich die Kiste fertig habe, ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Musst dich nicht sofort angegriffen fühlen 
Warum muss ich das technisch begründen? Ich bin kein NT-Experte, ich basiere mich auf Tests der Kollegen aus dem Forum. 
Das was ich geschrieben habe, war bereits eine Erklärung, du musst nicht alles immer hinterfragen um mich bloss stellen zu wollen. Belege mal selbst, warum du findest, dass Single-Rail ne bessere Wahl wäre.

Ich verweise auf Kollege NT-Experte Stefan Payne: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ulti-rail-ist-das-vorteile-und-nachteile.html

Die einzigen Vorteile, die ich sehe, sind, dass sie billiger sind und es weniger Aufwand braucht, sie zu produzieren. 
Deshalb verzichtet man da aber auch auf Sicherheit.
Ich bezahle dann lieber 10 Euro Mehrpreis für ein Netzteil, das Multi-Rail hat, glaube da bin ich nicht alleiniger Meinung.


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ MehlstaubtheCat
- hab mir mal das im Video verbaute Netzteil OCZ ZT Series 550W  (150 x 86 x 175mm) angeschaut das ist im Gegensatz zum STRAIGHT POWER 10 noch 15mm größer (150 x 86 x 160 mm), das Cooler Master V450 Semi Modular wäre nur 150 x 86 x 140 mm groß  ich könnte ja auch das Cooler Master V550 Semi Modular das hat dann 100W noch mehr Saft und ist auch so "klein" was mein ihr?

mal schauen....


----------



## steffen2891 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

hab nen himalaya 2 in nem Fractal R4 und der ist schon ziemlich groß... wenn du den rein bekommst ist natürlich super.

Willst du übertakten?


----------



## eXquisite (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



> Technisch begründen kannst du mir das auch?
> Ausser plumpes "es ist halt einfach schlecht" höre ich nichts anderes heraus.



Kannst du es Technisch widerlegen? Nein.

VS und E10 sind beide gleich brauchbar, Trotzdem sollte man alleine aus dem Grund das Listan in Deutschland Vertreten ist und man sein Netzteil nicht durch die halbe Welt schicken muss für ne RMA zum BeQuiet Modell greifen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Musst dich nicht sofort angegriffen fühlen
> Warum muss ich das technisch begründen? Ich bin kein NT-Experte, ich basiere mich auf Tests der Kollegen aus dem Forum.
> Das was ich geschrieben habe, war bereits eine Erklärung, du musst nicht alles immer hinterfragen um mich bloss stellen zu wollen. Belege mal selbst, warum du findest, dass Single-Rail ne bessere Wahl wäre.


 
Ich will hier niemanden bloß stellen, es geht hier bloß darum dass du eine Behauptung aufstellst, dann ist klar dass _du_ diese begründen musst. 
Wenn du das nicht kannst dann unterlasse in Zukunft doch bitte solche Aussagen.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Kannst du es Technisch widerlegen? Nein.



Muss ich das denn?
*Ich* habe hier überhaupt nichts behauptet, ich bin nicht in der Beweispflicht.



eXquisite schrieb:


> VS und E10 sind beide gleich brauchbar, Trotzdem sollte man alleine aus dem Grund das Listan in Deutschland Vertreten ist und man sein Netzteil nicht durch die halbe Welt schicken muss für ne RMA zum BeQuiet Modell greifen.


 
Das ist natürlich was anderes. 
Klar hat das E10 einen Vorteil dank super Support mit deutschem Sitz.


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemanden bloß stellen, es geht hier bloß darum dass du eine Behauptung aufstellst, dann ist klar dass _du_ diese begründen musst.
> Wenn du das nicht kannst dann unterlasse in Zukunft doch bitte solche Aussagen.



Ich habe doch bereits begründet und belegt. Der TE liest sich das jetzt durch und entscheidet selbst.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
> 
> Es ist 160mm lang.
> 
> Hast das Video geschaut was ich verlinkt habe ? Da siehst genau wie eng das wird mit den Netzteilen allgemein.



Also ich hab mich mit dem Gehäuse auch beschäftigt die CM Variante ist mit den Steckern länger als 16cm die Variante ohne CM passt dann rein wenn die Karte nicht die ganz volle Länge benötigt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch bereits begründet und belegt. Der TE liest sich das jetzt durch und entscheidet selbst.


 


jkox11 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich das technisch begründen?



Ach, hast du das? 

Ich habe auch nie gesagt das Single- besser als Multi-Rail sein soll, nur mal so nebenbei.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde das E10 500W ohne CM nehmen da gibt es dann keine Stecker die längere Grafikkarten verhindern


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ NuVirus
- ja ich habe auch schon gelesen das eventuell die nicht CM Variante mit den flexiebelen Kabeln an den Ausgängen besser wäre, oder wie ich oben schon gefragt habe das Cooler Master V550 Semi Modular besser wäre?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Nein, das V450S ist besser als das V550S und reicht vollkommen aus.

(das V450S wurde überarbeitet, das V550S noch nicht)


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Ich habe mal im anfangs Post die momentan Finale Konfiguration des Cube Systems hinzugefügt, bestehen da momentan noch irgend welche Ideen  

Danke
CU Christian


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Weiß jemand wie groß die modularen Anschlüsse für das Netzteil Coolermaster NT sind, nicht das es da Probleme gibt also mit den Anschlüssen an die Grafikkarte stößt.

Ich habe außerdem bedenken ob der Brocken 2 von der Breiter her bei normaler Montage nicht über den Grafikkarten Slot ragt da 146mm breit, kann das jemand sicher sagen da ja bei jedem Board das Layout etwas anders ist. Recht kompakt und starke Kühlleistung: Noctua NH-U12S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ein recht schmales Monster mit 137mm: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BIGSTORM (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@NuVirus
@all 
- Hauptsache der CPU Kühler passt mit all den Komponenten in die Kiste 
- noch gute Ideen zur Kühler Entscheidung


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Bringt es evtl was bei Asus zu fragen wie breit der Kühler bei dem Board maximal sein darf?

@TE wolltest du noch extra was für mich schreiben oder nur zusätzlich die Antwort an mich richten?

Mehr als 140mm wird auf jedenfall bei mATX Boards knapp aber beim Asus sieht es so aus als ob der Sockel etwas weiter weg ist als bei den typischen mATX Boards von daher ist das etwas unklar wie breit er wirklich sein dar^^


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Ich würd versuchen einfach mal google nach der kombination zu fragen


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Hier habe ich was gefunden:
der 140mm breite Noctua NH-D14 passt scheinbar mit Grafikkarte rein
[Sammelthread] ASUS Z97I-Plus (Mini-ITX) (Intel Z97)

Also Brocken 2 wäre wohl ein Risiko, du könntest wirklich über den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 nachdenken der sogar in der Tiefe kleiner als der NH-D14 ist also sollte er wohl reinpassen mit abgenommenen oberen Teil der RAM Module - ist aber schwierig zu montieren aber so oft wirst den hoffentlich nicht montieren müssen^^


----------



## BIGSTORM (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ DerBoeseWicht
- habe beim guten Freund Google leider nichts mit der Kombination finden können, ist eigentlich auch immer meine erste Anlaufstelle, aber für was gibt es ja Internet Freunde 

@NuVirus
-danke für deine tolle Hilfe zum eruieren des richtigen CPU Lüfters 
-ich werde mal den Thread durchlesen und mich dann hoffentlich für den richtigen Lüfter entscheiden.


----------



## LePatty (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Hey allerseits...

Bin gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich habe bisher ein ähnliches System zusammengestellt, allerdings im Node 804.
Das 304 sagt mir aber bedeutend mehr zu, da ich den kompakten PC als Konsolenersatz nutzen wollte. Jetzt bin ich aber gerade was CPU und Mainboard angeht vollkommen unerfahren und ohne Wissen 
Könnt ihr vielleicht kurz über meine Konfig mit dem Node schauen und eine kurze Info dazu geben, ob das so funktionieren würde oder ob ich noch falsche Komponenten dabei habe?

Meine Konfig:

- Fractal Node 304
- EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
- 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 
- 4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv
- 256GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC (CT256MX100SSD1)
- 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD
- Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX
- Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Intel H97 So.1150 
- 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM 

Vielen Dank im Voraus und sorry für den frechen Zwischenruf am TE! :/


----------



## BIGSTORM (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ LePatty
- im Grunde genommen haben wir ja das gleich Projekt  
- also zum Thema Netzteil steht ja hier einiges, also das E10 könnte zu Platzproblemen führen!
- warum nur einen 1600er Arbeitsspeicher der 2400 kostet doch fast das gleiche, anderes Modell halt
- warum die Xeon E3 CPU


----------



## LePatty (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Hey BIGSTORM,

Ja, ist eigentlich sehr identisch! 

- Habe ich gelesen. Allerdings ist das Cooler Master nicht bei mindfactory verfügbar, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe und ich glaube das Risiko mit den Abmessungen würde ich erstmal eingehen 
- 1600er RAM, weil das Mainboard nicht mehr kann
- Die Xeon CPU wurde mir als Spartipp gegeben. Möchte nicht übertakten und somit würde die als guter i7 4790k Ersatz dienen


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



BIGSTORM schrieb:


> @ LePatty
> - im Grunde genommen haben wir ja das gleich Projekt
> - also zum Thema Netzteil steht ja hier einiges, also das E10 könnte zu Platzproblemen führen!
> - warum nur einen 1600er Arbeitsspeicher der 2400 kostet doch fast das gleiche, anderes Modell halt
> - warum die Xeon E3 CPU


 
Bei einem Xeon + H97 Board (weiss jetzt grad nicht obs am Board oder am CPU liegt mit dem 1600er^^) kann man nicht mehr als 1600er RAM nehmen. Macht auch kaum einen unterschied (merkt man eigentlich nur in Benches) aber wenn man einen 4790k wie du nimmt kann man natürlich den 2400er RAM nehmen.

Der Xeon ist fast so gut wie der 4790k aber knapp 80€ billiger. Ausserdem sind die H97 Boards ca. 30-40€ billiger als die Z97 Boards für den 4790k. Man spart damit also 120€ bei fast gleicher Leistung (GPU limitiert sowieso).

Das E10 könnte zum Platzproblem werden wegen dem Strang der rauskommt. Bei der non-CM Variante ist der Strang aber ganz hinten deswegen wäre das Problem da weniger vorhanden.




LePatty schrieb:


> Hey allerseits...
> 
> Bin gerade zufällig auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Ich habe bisher ein ähnliches System zusammengestellt, allerdings im Node 804.
> Das 304 sagt mir aber bedeutend mehr zu, da ich den kompakten PC als Konsolenersatz nutzen wollte. Jetzt bin ich aber gerade was CPU und Mainboard angeht vollkommen unerfahren und ohne Wissen
> ...


 
Sieht soweit gut aus

EDIT:
evtl. dieses: http://geizhals.de/asus-h97i-plus-90mb0i90-m0eay0-a1106006.html Board nehmen. Alle anderen H97 Mini-ITX Boards haben nur eine 4-pin CPU Stromversorgung.


----------



## BIGSTORM (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@all
- mal ne ganz andere Idee, wenn ich den i7-4790k nicht übertakte, brauche ich dann überhaupt so einen "MEGA" großen Lüfter (Noctua NH-D14, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3) oder würde da nicht auch was kleines reichen? 
- nicht übertaktet läuft der doch wahrscheinlich nicht so heiß, war nur ne Überlegung?!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Wenn du sowieso nicht übertaktest ist der 4790k großer Schwachsinn, mit einem Xeon bist du da besser unterwegs.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Mit einem Klick im Bios rennt der i7 aber mit 4,4GHz auf allen Kernen, was imho noch kein übertakten ist 

Nun ja, Devil´s Canyon sind schon ziemliche Heissporne, da würde ich mindestens den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 draufsetzen.


----------



## BIGSTORM (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@Commander_Phalanx
- was jetzt nicht ist kann ja noch mal kommen, ich kauf mir einen Komplett neuen Rechner ja nicht jedes Jahr, der sollte jetzt schon wieder so wie mein alter ca. 3 Jahre halten


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



BIGSTORM schrieb:


> @Commander_Phalanx
> - was jetzt nicht ist kann ja noch mal kommen, ich kauf mir einen Komplett neuen Rechner ja nicht jedes Jahr, der sollte jetzt schon wieder so wie mein alter ca. 3 Jahre halten


 
Ein Xeon wird genauso lange bei dir bleiben können wie ein i7-4790k  Wenn du nicht übertakten willst ist ein i7 Schwachsinn. Da kannste lieber einen Xeon nehmen (ich habe ja auch einen genommen aus dem Grund). Ausserdem sind die Temps in einem so engen Gehäuse mit einem Xeon viel besser und da kannst einen mini Kühler nehmen


----------



## BIGSTORM (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ Rosigatton
- ja den Brocken 2 würde ich ja liebend gerne nehmen, wenn er den dann auch rein passt, wahrscheinlich werde ich dann einfach zwei Lüfter bestellen und den anderen zurückschicken


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Von der Höhe her sollte der Brocken 2 ins Node 304 passen.

2 Lüfter bestellen  Du meinst bestimmt Kühler ?


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Ich würde ja fast zum Noctua NH-U12S tendieren der ist recht günstig geworden für Noctua Verhältnisse und sollte mit dem i7 4790k nach V-Core Anpassung keine Probleme haben bei 4,4Ghz und ist schön kompakt dazu hast nen sehr hochwertigen Kühler im PC mit 6 Jahren Garantie und einfacher Montage - ich finde wenn das Geld da ist lohnt sich der 4790k schon im Vergleich je nach Anwendung natürlich denn der Xeon 1231 hat 3,6 im Turbo auf allen Kernen und der 4790k 4,4 oder auch mehr falls man sich drum kümmert xD


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



NuVirus schrieb:


> ... denn der Xeon 1231 hat 3,6 im Turbo auf allen Kernen ...


 
3,80 GHz


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Auf 1-2 Kernen auf 3,8 danach 3,6 da Intel 3,8 auf 3-4 Kernen bei non K Modellen verhindert von daher ist der Unterschied im Takt doch recht deutlich

Das ganze jetzt auf Xeon 1231 und i7 4790k bezogen


----------



## BIGSTORM (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ Rosigatton
- ja Kühler meine ich ja auch, aber da sind ja auch Lüfter dran 

@ NuVirus
- ok der Noctua NH-U12S scheint recht kompakt zu sein


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Denn Noctua NH-U12S habe ich selber schon verbaut. Würde ich als Geheimtipp einstufen 
Leider ist er relativ teuer, aber die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig ! 

Im Node 304 kann man Kühler bis zu einen höhe von 165 mm einbauen.
Der Noctua NH-U12S ist 158 mm hoch, dass sollte passen.


----------



## BIGSTORM (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ MehlstaubtheCat
- kannst du zur Lautstärke was sagen?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



BIGSTORM schrieb:


> @ MehlstaubtheCat
> - kannst du zur Lautstärke was sagen?


 
Die Noctua Lüfter sind


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Habe den großen Bruder des NH-U12S am laufen und kühle damit meinen i7 4790k@1,25V bei 4,6Ghz
Der 2. Lüfter war übrigens unnötig und macht den PC eher lauter evtl wird der eher zum Gehäuselüfter in Zukunft - den 2. Lüfter hinter den Kühler saugend zu montieren erzeugt irgendwie laute Geräusche bei hoher Drehzahl - nur als Info gedacht da es in der Signatur steht mit 2 Lüftern.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Bei Noctua musst du keine Sorgen bezüglich Lautstärke und Leistung haben, ist dort immer sehr gut 
Das kostet halt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Lautstärke ist bei Noctua immer sehr gut, da musst dir keine Gedanken machen


----------



## steffen2891 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Übertakten wird in dem gehäuse mit der Abwärme wohl kaum machbar sein, auch wenn man nen guten Kühler hat. 


ich glaube von Gigabyte soll eine 970er kommen im Mini Format. Wie leise die dann ist keine Ahnung aber wäre evtl. eine Option für das Gehäuse.


----------



## BIGSTORM (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@all
- jetzt hab ich noch mal die Finale Konfiguration beim Start Posting geändert, wenn keine gravierenden Einwände mehr kommen, werde ich das System so bestellen 

und noch mal vielen Dank an alle die hier mit geholfen haben 


CU Christian


PS: ich werde auf alle Fälle wenn das System steht ein paar Bilder posten


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Noctua NH-U12S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist der richtige - der U14 ist noch breiter als der Brocken 2


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ NuVirus
- natürlich, habs schon geändert


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@all
- ein neuer Monitor sollte natürlich auch noch her, möchte von jetzt 24" auf 27" umsteigen, der ASUS MX279H würde mir sehr gut gefallen 
- die 4K Modelle ist mir momentan einfach noch zu teuer.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Anforderungen, Budget etc. wären sehr hilfreich


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

- ich benutze den Monitor zum Surfen und Spielen (diverse) vielleicht dann auch mal ne XBOX anschließen, 1920*1080 reicht mir, mehr wie 300€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Dann passt der ASUS, gute Wahl 
Mir persönlich wäre die Auflösung deutlich zu gering, das muss aber jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Dash199t (25. Oktober 2014)

Das Node 304 kann ziemlich ein werden, das muss ich dir sagen! Ich habe in meinem Zweitsystem das Node durch einen Corsair Cube ausgetauscht, welcher wesentlich schöner ist (natürlich auch größer ^^). 
Ich würde davon abraten, aber versuch es sonst erstmal, wenn es zu eng wird, nimm lieber was anderes!


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@Dash199t
- danke für die Info, ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Das könnte man sich ja auch mal anschauen
Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011070-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Man kann auch das Fractal Node 804 oder auch sehr schick das Cooltek W1 - da könntest deinen bisher geplanten PC auch problemlos einbauen.

Aber wenn dir das Node 304 gefällt probiere es aus ist halt wirklich klein aber das funktioniert schon, die Temps werden natürlich nicht die besten sein im W1 wäre es vermutlich besser falls dir das gefällt.


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ DerBoeseWicht 
- Das Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 ist leider zu groß bzw. 2 cm zu hoch, ich bin beschränkt auf  B:270 mm | H: 370 mm | T: 480 mm


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*



BIGSTORM schrieb:


> @ DerBoeseWicht
> - Das Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 ist leider zu groß bzw. 2 cm zu hoch, ich bin beschränkt auf  B:270 mm | H: 370 mm | T: 480 mm


 
Das kann man problemlos drehen. Bei dem werden die kleinen Gummifüße zum selbstankleben mitgeliefert sodass du dir aussuchen kannst wie das stehen soll. Also z.B. das Fenster nach oben


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ DerBoeseWicht 
- ich habe doch die Maße die ich zu Verfügung habe beschrieben, wie soll das den mit der Breite funktionieren


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ NuVirus
- ahhhhhhhhhhh jetzt war ich kurz vor dem bestellen des System jetzt kommst du mit dem "NEUEN" echt auch tollen Gehäuse  ... gefällt mir auch sehr gut und würde von den Maßen auch noch passen 
- aber ein anderer CPU Kühler würde ja dann trotzdem nicht passen oder?
- das Netzteil wandet dann nach unten, dann könnte man natürlich wieder das be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W CM reinbauen


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Musst ja nur das Gehäuse wechseln ja das passt nen E10 500 CM rein aber die ohne CM reicht auch da du ja die übrigen Kabel da unten direkt verstauen kannst^^

Ich such mal den Thread da hat jemand einige Fotos gepostet^^

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/oxg2atwug6cl4ba/AAA2krN8YRcQLBZFWnxWy1kXa?dl=0

Hier der Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/354290-m-itx-gaming-pc-bis-900-a-3.html


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@NuVirus
- vielen Dank für den Link zum Thread und den Fotos


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Passt das W1 denn bei dir rein?


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@NuVirus
- ja sogar bester Platzverbrauch, werde umsteigen auf das W1 

 verfügbarer Platz:  B:270 mm x H: 370 mm x T: 480 mm
Cooltek W1        :  B:242 mm x H: 356 mm x T: 362 mm

- werde dann auch auf das be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W verwenden


----------



## BIGSTORM (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@all 
- vor allem kann ich doch dann auch den Alpenföhn Broken 2 (146 x 170 x 100 mm) reinbauen!? ODER


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Ins W1 passen Kühler bis 215mm Höhe 

Der Brocken 2 ist 165mm hoch.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Das Problem ist doch eher die Breite statt der Höhe bzw halt der Abstand zur Grafikkarte


----------



## Rosigatton (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Der Brocken 2 ist recht schlank, also kann man den einfach so drehen, das es mit der Graka auch passt


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Jo ist nur die Frage ob das dann gut mit dem Luftstrom ist, nach der Logik könnte man dann auch meinen NH-U14S nehmen ist zwar deutlich teurer aber halt höhere Qualität - was mich eh wundert das er bei PCGH im Heft auf Platz 1 der Kühler steht


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Der Himalaya 2 ist sowieso immer der Tipp schlechthin falls er passt, ein grandioser Kühler.


----------



## BIGSTORM (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@all
- ich werde mir jetzt den Broken 2 oder  Himalaya 2 bestellen, muß nur noch mal kurz nach den Unterschieden suchen


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Ins Node 304 passen Kühler bis 165mm Höhe, der Himalaya ist 170mm hoch, der Brocken 2 ist 165mm hoch.

Meistens untertreiben die Hersteller ein bisschen mit den Angaben, sodass fast immer auch etwas höhere Kühler reinpassen, aber... falls die Angaben mal stimmen sollten, steht man dann mit dem Himalaya da und kriegt den Deckel nicht zu


----------



## BIGSTORM (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ Rosigatton
- Danke für deine Info, aber das Note 304 wurde gestern durch das Cooltek W1 ausgetauscht, und da passen beide Kühler dann rein 
- bei dem Cooltek W1 Gehäuse spielt die CPU Kühler Höhe ausnahmsweise mal keine Rolle


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Okidoki


----------



## BIGSTORM (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

@ all
- Vielen Dank noch mal an alle die so fleißig beim konfigurieren mit geholfen haben, ich habe das System so wie im Anfangs Thread aufgelistet bestellt.
- Wenn ich alles bekommen und zusammengebaut habe (bin ja mal auf die Lieferzeit der MSI GTX970 gespannt) werde ich ein paar Fotos und nen Ersteindruck posten. 

CU Christian


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Alles klar, bis dann


----------



## Dash199t (26. Oktober 2014)

Kein Problem, immer gerne


----------



## steffen2891 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

gibts denn Bilder ?


----------



## BIGSTORM (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Hi,
so jetzt ein paar Bilder wie versprochen, die GTX970 war nicht so schnell lieferbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Konfiguration:

Cooltek W1
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W CM
ASUS Z97I-PLUS
i7-4790K
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400
Crucial MX100 256GB 

27" Monitor Asus MX279H


Ich bin SEHR zufrieden mit dieser Zusammenstellung, fast unhörbar auch unter Volllast  
Nochmal vielen Dank all den helfenden Mitgliedern. 

CU Christian


----------



## BIGSTORM (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Wenn ein Admin hier unterwegs ist, dann könnte man für die Suchenden den Titel ändern auf "Gamer Cube mit Cooltek W1"

Danke 
Christian


----------



## NuVirus (13. November 2014)

*AW: Gamer Cube mit Fractal Design NODE 304*

Danke für die Bilder, wie ist der PC von der Lautstärke her - am besten die Konfig auch im gleichen Thread wie die Bilder nochmal kopieren von der Startseite.

Den Startpost kannst unter Erweitert selbst ändern also den Titel.


----------



## BIGSTORM (13. November 2014)

@ NiVirus,

Danke, alles geändert.


----------



## Nemusch (18. November 2014)

Hey, 

vielen Dank für die vielen Infos!

Will mir eigentlich fast das gleiche System holen, hätte jedoch lieber dieses Board:

Asus Maximus VI Impact
https://www.alternate.de/ASUS/MAXIMUS-VI-IMPACT-(C2)-Mainboard/html/product/1091492?

habe jedoch Angst das dies nicht mit dem Alpenföhn Himalaya passt.
Kannst du abschätzen ob dies trotz der aufgesetzten Soundkarte und der hochstehenden Pipe hinten passen würde?

Grüße


----------



## Nemusch (18. November 2014)

Sehe gerade das der Noctua drauf passt: 

ASUS Maximus VI Impact Motherboard Review | CPU Cooler Fit and Included Accessories

Ist der Alpenföhn tiefer? Mich interessiert die länge der Pipes anders als beim Noctua?


----------



## NuVirus (18. November 2014)

Sollte passen der Himalaya 2 ist recht dünn eher sorgen solltest dir wegen der Breite machen und evtl Höhe aber auch die Breite sollte passen der NH-D14 ist glaub ich 140mm breit und auf dem Bild ist noch Platz bis zur Grafikkarte.


----------



## Nemusch (19. November 2014)

Höhe passt ja, wie der TE bereits getestet hat (Alpen im W1).

Mir macht die Höhe bezüglich des Asus Boards sorgen (Spannungswandler + Soundkarte). Mit der Graka hat es beim TE auch gepasst, so unterschiedlich dürften die Abstände der Boards von CPU zu Graka nicht sein.


----------



## Nemusch (19. November 2014)

Ah, verstehe was du meinst.

Frage ist ja: Sind auf dem Bild 6mm oder mehr zwischen Kühler und Graka


----------



## Dash199t (19. November 2014)

Dürften 6 oder mehr sein, abschätzen ist bei Sowas immer schwer.


----------



## NuVirus (19. November 2014)

Also wenn ich mir die Lücke im Vergleich zum LAN Port anschaue sollte das passen


----------

